# FST-7 Article Part 1 of 2



## 3752

There is alot of interest in this style of training at the moment, i am doing it and finding it very good....

The Pro Creator



By Hany Rambod
​


(APRIL 2008)
​
FST-7 - the key to muscle growth

*What is FST-7?*

FST-7 is a training system I devised after years of research and a great deal of trial and error with many clients. FST stands for Fascia Stretch Training, and the seven refers to the seven sets performed for the final exercise of a target bodypart. I have had many clients use this system for overall growth and especially to improve stubborn bodyparts that were seemingly resistant to just about anything else the person had tried. FST-7 encompasses several factors both inside and outside the gym. This month we will focus on the training aspects.

*Is fascia limiting your muscle growth?*

There are three types of fascia in the human body, but the type bodybuilders should be concerned about is *deep fascia*. This is dense fibrous connective tissue that interpenetrates and surrounds the muscles, bones, nerves, and blood vessels of the body. The high density of collagen fibers is what gives the deep fascia its strength and integrity. The amount of elastin fibers determines how much extensibility and resiliency it will have. In other words, some of us have fascia that is thicker and tougher than others. The most genetically blessed bodybuilders have thinner fascia, which is why their muscle bellies appear to be larger and fuller, with that round 'bubbly' look that all bodybuilders covet. Ronnie Coleman and Phil Heath would be two prime examples of individuals blessed with thin fascia. Their muscles expand easier. Think of it in terms of it being easier to blow up a balloon as opposed to one of those water bottles that strongmen like Franco Columbu used to. Jay Cutler and Nasser El-Sonbatty are two men that clearly have thicker fascia. This didn't prevent them from building substantial muscle mass, obviously, but neither man ever had that round 'Marvel Comics' appearance to their muscles. Yet the average bodybuilder has thicker fascia than either of those two champions. In an effort to expand their fascia and allow growth to occur, some have turned to Synthol and other items that are injected deep into the muscle belly. There have even been some advisors, mainly online, that make it seem as if this is the only solution and must be done. They will also try and insist that all the pro's use Synthol and site inject, which I can assure you is not true. Synthol and related products are foreign substances, and you can never be certain how they will metabolize in the body. We are starting to see various health issues with bodybuilders that are more than likely related to site injecting. Yes, you do need to stretch the muscle fascia to experience optimal growth, but that is not the way to do it.

*All stretching is not the same*

I am not the first person to recognize the importance of stretching the muscle fascia. First John Parrillo, then more recently Dante Trudel of DC Training fame, incorporate aggressive stretching during workouts as part of their training programs. They had the right idea, but stretching the fascia by elongating the muscle is not the best method. FST-7 is based on stretching the muscle from the inside out by volumizing it. This is accomplished by getting the greatest pump possible while training.

*Do I still train heavy, or can I just pump up with light weights?*

One thing I don't want anyone misconstruing is that FST-7 is all about pumping. That's just one component. I also believe that a bigger muscle is a stronger muscle, and you absolutely must train with heavier weights in the 8-12 rep range. I have tried many variations of heavier and lighter training with clients over the years, and discovered that both types are needed. Heavy weights will build thickness and density, but they will not give you that round, full look. Similarly, getting incredible pumps all the time can impart some of that roundness, but you won't ever get extreme muscle size without training with heavy straight sets. So you need to focus equally on maximizing both your strength and your pump in the same workouts to see optimal results. Here's an example of a biceps workout, FST-7 style, that shows you how to incorporate both:

Alternate dumbbell curls 3-4 x 8-12

Machine preacher curl 3 x 8-12

EZ-bar curl 7 x 8-12 (rest 30-45 seconds between sets while sipping water - more on this next month)

I don't typically like to use very high reps, because too often you will experience general fatigue and get short of breath before you have built the maximum pump in the muscle. I also don't like the weight to be too heavy and limit the reps any lower than eight, because this is when you see form breaking down and ancillary muscles kicking in and robbing the target muscle of the proper stimulation. You can think of the '7' set as blowing up a balloon. We keep the rest periods fairly short, because as you pump up the muscle, a little blood escapes in that time. You can think of it as blowing up a balloon with a slight leak in it - even though the balloon is being inflated, some air is escaping. The key is to build on the pump sets by set, exponentially, so that it reaches its maximum state by the final set. If the rest periods were too short, you wouldn't have enough energy to do justice to the seven sets. Another question I often get is, should the weight be constant as the seven sets go on? It can be, but it's perfectly fine to reduce the weight one or two times as needed to stay in the proper rep range. There may also be times when you need to increase the weight, but this happens less often.

*How often can I train bodyparts this way? *

Generally speaking, this type of training is too traumatic on the larger muscle groups to use more than once a week. Due to the sheer volume of muscle cells, soreness tends to linger too long to allow for more frequent workouts. For instance, Phil Heath recently completed a back workout and was sore for four days. Since he is supposed to be training back and chest twice a week in preparation for the Arnold Classic, this threw him off his schedule somewhat. The higher than normal amount of microscopic tears in the muscle caused by FST-7 training necessitates a bit more recovery time than standard training protocols. However, smaller bodyparts like arms and calves certainly can and should be trained twice a week. This gives you twice as many opportunities to stretch the fascia in what are often exceedingly stubborn bodyparts. Here's a sample split that displays how you could arrange this:

Day one: Biceps and triceps, calves

Day two: Legs

Day three: OFF

Day four: Chest and triceps

Day five: Back and calves

Day six: Shoulders and biceps

Day seven: OFF

This is a split geared toward someone with the goal of improving stubborn arms. There are many other variations depending on what the individual's goals might be.

*Which exercises are best suited to the '7' sets?*

*
*Certain exercises are more appropriate than others for the '7' sets. The big compound free weight movements like squats and deadlifts usually are poor choices, for two reasons. For one thing, they involve several other muscle groups and don't do a good job of isolating a target muscle. Also, they require technique and balancing, which tends to break down if one attempts to perform multiple sets in such a short time span. Machines are a good choice in many instances because they keep you in a fixed plane of movement and thus make it easier to isolate a given muscle. Those with selectorized stacks also make it very fast and convenient to increase or decrease the resistance as needed. Here are some suggested movements that I have found work very well:

Back width: Machine pullovers (Hammer Strength, Nautilus) or cable pullovers

Back thickness: Seated row machines with chest support

Chest: Pec deck or peck flye machine*, cable crossovers

*I find that the pec decks with the pads for the elbows usually work very well for shorter trainers, while the pec flye machines

with handles seem to be better for tall guys. Try both - you will know by the pump and range of motion you achieve which one is a better choice for you.

Shoulders: Machine lateral raises with pads - my favorite is made by Bodymasters. Hammer Strength, LifeFitness, and Cybex also produce similar models.

Quads: Leg extensions, leg presses

Hamstrings: Seated or lying leg curls

Biceps: EZ-bar curls, machine curls, cable 'front double biceps curls'

Triceps: Cable pushdowns using rope attachment

Overhead cable extensions

Skull crushers (for advanced trainers)

Calves: Standing and seated raises, calf raises using leg press

(alternate between these three)

*When should I do my '7'?*

The best time to do your '7' is as the final exercise for a muscle group. You don't want to do it first, as this would take away from your performance on the heavy straight sets that are also a critical factor in building muscle mass. Finishing off a bodypart with a great pump is something many top bodybuilders have been doing instinctively for years, not knowing that they were expanding their fascia and maximizing growth. It may be tempting to do your pumping sets earlier on if you can't seem to get any kind of pump going, but I would urge you instead to do something like a set or two of 21's to get the blood flowing and then proceed with your heavy sets before capping it all off with your '7' set for that bodypart. Remember, '7's' are done at the conclusion of each bodypart, so if you are working multiple bodyparts in a given workout, you will be doing two or more of these extended pumping sets.

*Next month*

Now you know what you need to do in the gym, but there is more to FST-7. Next month we will look at how your nutrition should be set up to optimize your workouts and recovery as well as facilitate a better pump. I will also give you some real-life examples of clients that have used these methods to improve bodyparts that had been otherwise unresponsive for some time.

SIDEBAR

*Sample FST-7 bodypart routines**

*Triceps*

Close-grip bench press 3-4 x 8-12

Weighted or machine dip 3 x 8-12

Overhead cable extension 7 x 8-12

(beginner and intermediate)

Skull crushers 7 x 8-12

(advanced)

*Quads*

Leg extensions 3-4 x 8-15

Squats 4 x 8-12

Hack squat or leg press 3 x 8-15

Leg extension or leg press 7 x 8-15

*Chest*

Incline dumbbell press 3-4 x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat Hammer or dumbbell press 3 x 8-12

Pec deck or cable crossover 7 x 8-12

*Shoulders*

Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell or dumbbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12


----------



## 3752

i will move this into the article section later this month


----------



## pea head

Great post paul !!!!


----------



## barcz69

Awesum Post mate. Cleared up a lot of points with me cuz was confused on wat exercises and split to use for the system.


----------



## Geo

Great Post Paul.

Clears up alot of points regarding differnet body parts. I tried this method on chest last Fri, and it took 6 days recover time. I normaly heal within 3 days.

Be using this method when i start my new cycle soon. 

Geo


----------



## Iron19

Good read thanks for that.


----------



## 3752

glad you liked it guys you should try it on legs with the pre-load method...

i will probably try his newish method which is a mix of Dorian style and FST-7 which is 3 exercises doing one all out set then doing two exercises either individually or back to back using the FST-7 method i will report my progress in my log


----------



## Iron19

Would you say that this style of training would suit someone that is not on gear. Only asking because the recovery seems to be long as with the point on Phil Heath as it was to my knowledge that Steroids aided in faster recovery. Apologies if this thinking is incorrect.

Will probably see you soon as well Pscarb as i am going to join corefitness tommorow as i am new to plymouth university. Trained up at bodylines when i first arrived but have been recommended corefitness and it is much closer to my house.


----------



## Beans

Fantastic read that. Really seems to add up.

A change of training style mabey in order.

Thank you Paul, another quality post.


----------



## DNA

I'm doing a vriation of this at the moment which I guess is best described as volume DC training with an FST-7 movement and finishing with DC stretching.

Seems to be going well so far but will have a better idea in a month or so but really enjoying it.


----------



## 3752

Iron19 said:


> Would you say that this style of training would suit someone that is not on gear. Only asking because the recovery seems to be long as with the point on Phil Heath as it was to my knowledge that Steroids aided in faster recovery. Apologies if this thinking is incorrect.[/quoted]
> 
> yes you are correct steroids do aid in recovery but i do believe that you can use this as a natural as it is based on your own strength as their is no low rep very high weight sets.
> 
> nice mate you will like the gym it has alot of atmosphere some good guys train there....i won't be there this week as i am away in London will be there sometime next week though come over and say hi when you see me in there
> 
> now this is the key to take certain styles of training and make them fit you and your physique whilst still keeping the fundamentals to the style of training
> 
> let us know how you get on


----------



## DNA

I've added my Journal here now in the members gallery section.


----------



## weeman

RS and i trained this way for a period of months mid last year Paul,i liked it,took aspects of it and use it with certain bodyparts still,shall probably settle back into using it full blown as the prep goes on,some bodyparts i liked it on and others i didnt but he outlines that in his description of it when he firsat launched the idea 

great post mate


----------



## weeman

Geo said:


> Great Post Paul.
> 
> Clears up alot of points regarding differnet body parts. I tried this method on chest last Fri, and it took 6 days recover time. I normaly heal within 3 days.
> 
> Be using this method when i start my new cycle soon.
> 
> Geo


you had a shot at training this way back in june when you had a few sessions with us mate or dont you remember lol


----------



## squats

I`m into my 3rd week of FST-7. That article cleared up a lot of things.... Really seems to work, too. I get a great pump


----------



## Bonzer

I have never hurt in my back as much as my lats are now after trying this today, came home had a kip just woke up and wow am i feeling it... But i am now very very happy and am going to use this as my routine for next 8 weeks, cant wait to give the legs ago tomoz, massive reps for you pscarb!!!!


----------



## Guest

I am also getting on the wagon.

Will be adding in the pump sets at the end of work outs and for some body parts such as quads i will do it prior to the heavy work.

Starts today, looking forward to it as its a big change from my very low volume training.


----------



## SD

Pscarb said:


> *Shoulders*
> 
> Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12
> 
> Barbell or dumbbell front raise 3 x 8-12
> 
> Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12
> 
> Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12


Can I be Mr Thicky please? using the example above you would do 7 sets total? not the entire listed workout? There are 17 sets listed there.

Would any of the pre-workout supplements that aid 'pump' Pro-GF etc be a useful adjunct to this training?

SD


----------



## Guest

SportDr said:


> Can I be Mr Thicky please? using the example above you would do 7 sets total? not the entire listed workout? There are 17 sets listed there.
> 
> Would any of the pre-workout supplements that aid 'pump' Pro-GF etc be a useful adjunct to this training?
> 
> SD


 You do the work out, the last exercise is 7 sets 30 seconds between sets to stretch fascia.

Yes it would its in part two of the article, two secs and i post it


----------



## Guest

*Part 2*

Last month we outlined the training aspects of my FST-7 (Fascia Stretch Training 7) system. The discussion included the need for both strength gains and a fascia-stretching maximum pump to induce optimal gains, and how to incorporate the 'seven' sets into your workouts for best results. Ideal exercises for 'sevens' were listed for each bodypart, and instructions were given as to how to perform the series of pumping sets properly. Finally, several suggested bodypart routines incorporating both standard sets and sevens were given. This month, we wrap up the two-part series by explaining how to structure your nutritional intake around your workouts to ensure that your muscles will have all the necessary nutrients to fuel a superior pump, thus stretching out your fascia tissue and permitting growth to occur. Bodypart routines for the rest of your muscle groups will also be provided so that you can get started immediately on your own FST-7 growth experience.

Pre-workout nutrition: Priming the pump

Hopefully most of you grasp the importance of solid pre-workout nutrition. This provides the body with all the raw materials it will need to fuel an intense and productive weight training session. I like to see my clients get in a minimum of two solid-food meals containing both lean proteins and complex carbohydrates prior to training. The protein source can be chicken or turkey breast, white fish, or even leaner cuts of red meat such as filet or top sirloin if one is training later in the day. Good carbohydrate sources would be oatmeal, sweet potatoes, or brown rice. These are all slow-burning carbs that will deliver time-released energy, as opposed to fruits and other simple sugars that digest too quickly and can leave you with an insulin crash while training. Equally important to the food intake is adequate hydration. This is particularly applicable to anyone using thermogenic products. Most of these have a diuretic effect, which means you need to take care to drink a bit more water to compensate for the fluid loss. Notice that I said water and not diet soda. Carbonated drinks tend to be too filling and hence you don't drink enough. A common question I get is, how soon before the workout should my last meal be? Generally speaking, you want your last meal to end about one hour before your workout begins. The exception would be legs. Since heavy leg training is so metabolically demanding, the last meal should be a bit earlier - say ninety minutes. These are just guidelines. If you are the type of person that is starving an hour and a half after a clean meal, you probably don't ever want to let more than an hour go by from the end of the pre-workout meal to the workout. If you seem to digest your food more slowly and get nauseous when you eat too close to the workout, adjust your meal timing accordingly. Staying away from high-fat foods or sugary items should help stave off feelings of nausea while training.

During the workout

While training, most people will only need plenty of water - roughly a liter. This also depends on your size, how much you tend to sweat while training, and the season. Obviously you need more water in the summer, particularly if you train at a place like MetroFlex Gym that doesn't believe in air conditioning, or if you work outdoors. You can sip a carb drink or a thermogenic drink if you tend to 'run out of gas' while training, but neither takes the place of water. If you choose to have one of these beverages during your workout, you should also have a water bottle and alternate between the two to ensure proper hydration. I can't emphasize this strongly enough - there is simply no way you can achieve a great pump if you aren't drinking enough water before and during the workout. As you know, the human body and especially our blood supply is comprised of over seventy percent water, so you need to have a steady supply to stay hydrated.

Post-workout nutrition

Within 15-20 minutes of the end of your workout if not immediately, it's important to drink a shake to start the re-compensation and recovery process that ultimately leads to muscle growth. There are several different recovery powders I am currently testing with my clients, and I will have the results soon. But in the meantime, you can't go wrong with a highly bio-available protein source such as whey protein isolate along with a rapidly-assimilated carbohydrate source like dextrose, waxy maize, or maltodextrin. If you are a hardgainer ectomorph type, don't be afraid to mix two or more carb sources together. You can even add in something like fruit juice for flavor and additional simple carbs. If you are trying to lean out or you are simply a person that gains fat very easily, you will want to take it easy on the amount of carbs in this shake. You still want to always include at least some carbs in this shake, except in the case of the final stages of a pre-contest diet for those that are striving to lose the last vestiges of bodyfat.

Roughly an hour or two later, you want to have another solid-food meal that should be similar in composition to the pre-workout meal. For the purpose of better absorption, you want to keep the fat content low, particularly saturated fats. The timing of this meal will depend on the size of your shake as well as your appetite. Obviously you can't eat until you are hungry again. If you are drinking a large shake that is very filling for you, it might take two hours for your appetite to return substantially enough to allow you to eat a solid meal. Conversely, a lighter shake should digest faster and you should theoretically be ready to eat just an hour later. Also note that there tends to be more bloating and gas associated with lower-quality grades of protein powder. They tend to taste good, but contain large amounts of lactose. Do yourself and your loved ones a favor and spring for the good stuff.

A note on sodium

Many bodybuilders have it in their heads that sodium is bad for them and should be avoided. They intentionally remain on very low-sodium diets year-round when the fact of the matter is, you only need to be concerned about sodium intake in the final few days before a contest when you are attempting to shed subcutaneous water. Without proper amounts of dietary sodium, you simply won't be able to get a pump. Some of you may have experienced this when competing. If you are trying to pump up and haven't had more than trace amounts of sodium for a couple days, your muscles will be totally flat and unresponsive, even if you are eating carbs and drinking some water. Then, if you go out and have a burger and fries after the judging, your muscles seem to magically inflate, and you are able to generate an excellent pump for the night show! Sodium helps transport carbs into the muscles, so by all means don't be afraid to put a bit of salt on your food. I actually encourage my clients to get their sodium from condiments like ketchup, mustard, and barbecue sauce in the off-season. It should be noted that for any of you with medical conditions such as hypertension or diabetes that require you to adhere to strict low-sodium diets, always observe the guidelines set forth by your physician or your dietician.

Additional research

If it seems odd that this discussion of nutrition as it applies to the FST-7 training system isn't discussing supplements, that's because I am currently in the process of experimenting with various types of products to see which ones enhance the pump, reduce soreness, speed up recovery, and other effects that would be beneficial. One of the major side effects of this type of training is extreme muscle soreness, so this in particular needs to be addressed. All I can say at this point is that even though all the results aren't in and there is still more research to be done; we have already witnessed some intriguing and exciting effects. Stay tuned here in the coming months for my findings in this area.

Success stories - in progress!

Although I have been developing the FST-7 system for several years and have been recommending it to my clients, only recently have I insisted that they consistently incorporate it into their own training. In the near future, I will have some impressive success stories to report. In the meantime, you will be seeing some of the results of FST-7 on the pro stages this year. Phil Heath has used it to improve his shoulder and back width, his chest, and even his legs. Larger bodyparts like back and legs typically need more time to show changes, of course. Charles Ray Arde has used FST-7 over this past off-season to bring up his chest, delts, and back for his rookie pro season this spring. And Bill Wilmore has just started using FST-7 for his arms, and will soon be showing the results of his hard work. I also encourage those of you that experience success with FST-7 to send me before and after photos and tell me how you used it to improve stubborn bodyparts.

Figure workshop

Finally, I want to let you all know about a Figure workshop being held the first weekend of April in Southern California. I am teaming up with trainer Kim Oddo, whose star clients have included Monica Brant, Gina Aliotti, and Sonia Adcock. Regular readers of MD will know that I have worked extensively with two-time Figure Olympia Champion Jenny Lynn, and have worked with many other Figure competitors in recent years. This comprehensive one-day workshop will cover various aspects of training, nutrition, and supplementation for the Figure competitor. Plans are already in the works for a follow-up workshop for those of you who need more notice. Please email me for more information.

Date: Saturday, June 7

Location: Body by O Fitness Facility

Temecula, CA

Got a question for Hany you would like to see answered here? E-mail him at [email protected]his e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it . Due to the high volume of e-mail he receives and limited editorial space, only selected questions will be answered and used.

FST-7 Bodypart routines

Back - width emphasis

Warm-up:

Neutral-grip chin-ups 3 x failure

Wide-grip pulldowns 3 x 8-12

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

Hammer Strength row 3 x 8-12

Machine or cable pullover 7 x 8-15

Back - thickness emphasis

Warm-up:

Reverse-grip pulldowns 3 x 12-15

Low cable row or 1-arm dumbbell row 3 x 8-12

T-bar row 3 x 8-12

Deadlift 4 x 8-12

Hammer Strength row 7 x 8-12

Note: For either back workout, those needing to specialize on lower back development should add 3-4 sets of weighted hyperextensions.

Traps

Dumbbell shrugs* 3-4 x 8-12

Machine shrugs 7 x 8-12

*Proper form consists of leaning head and torso slightly forward and shrugging up to an imaginary point behind your ears - do not roll shoulders. Reps should be done slowly with an emphasis on squeezing the contraction point for a full one-second count.

Rear Delts

Dumbbell rear lateral raise 3-4 x 12-15

Reverse pec flye or cable 7 x 12-15

Rear laterals

Hamstrings

Lying leg curls 3-4 x 10-15

Stiff-leg deadlift 3-4 x 10-12

Single leg curl 3-4 x 10-15 each leg

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

Calves (alternate workouts)

Workout A

Standing calf raise 4 x 10-12

Seated calf raise 4 x 15-20

Leg press or calf sled raise 7 x 10-12

Workout B

Leg press or calf sled raise 4 x 10-12

Donkey or standing calf raise 4 x 10-12

Seated calf raise 7 x 12-15

*Calves should be trained twice a week with roughly 48-72 hours

between workouts, such as Monday and Thursday, Tuesday and Friday,

or Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## SD

Con said:


> You do the work out, the last exercise is 7 sets 30 seconds between sets to stretch fascia.
> 
> Yes it would its in part two of the article, two secs and i post it


Ah thanks Con, appears obvious now you said it ha ha

Looking forward to part two, thanks for part one Paul.

SD


----------



## 3752

cheers for posting up part 2 Con


----------



## albie

Just done the Biceps and Triceps using this and its bloody good :thumb:


----------



## 3752

i have used this method now on every body part with great success i will be continuing to do so for the rest of the year, i have also incorporated the pre and re load method.....


----------



## DRED

paul i am doin a keto diet at the moment,would this style of training be best once the diet has finished?

cheers :thumb:


----------



## 3752

i don't see why you cannot do this style whilst on your current diet mate, results may be better on a normal diet with carbs because of the pumps you get but i don't an issue with it


----------



## DRED

Pscarb said:


> i don't see why you cannot do this style whilst on your current diet mate, results may be better on a normal diet with carbs because of the pumps you get but i don't an issue with it


cheers paul i will give it a go for a few workouts and see how it goes...


----------



## hertderg

I've used this method now for 2 weeks now and my only worry is that as I'm currently training natural is that I will end up over training. I'm loving it so far and the pumps and doms are crazy, just hope I get some growth from it.

Cheers for part 2 Con.


----------



## MXD

I trian this way now. I combine DC style training with fst-7 and am convnced it is a simply superior way to train


----------



## Grim_Reaper

FST-7

Just been reading about this, whilst it sounds a great method i still can't help thinking weather i would be over training as i'm sure others would bethinking the same??

My question is how long DO YOU think someone should be training before attempting to employ this into a routine


----------



## Kezz

so basically your last movement is for 7 sets?? i think i will start this tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Kezz said:


> so basically your last movement is for 7 sets?? i think i will start this tomorrow


 The key is the very short rest periods between sets (30 seconds).

It is a hard program and delivers great pumps.

I tried it but dont like it because i simply dont like to do pumping work outs.


----------



## Kezz

well that will suit me as generally my rest periods are less than that , is it just the last 7 sets that are done fast or the whole workout??


----------



## Guest

Kezz said:


> well that will suit me as generally my rest periods are less than that , is it just the last 7 sets that are done fast or the whole workout??


 Last 7 sets the other sets are done at your normal point trying to use heavy weight for your choosen rep range which is recommened 8-12


----------



## Kezz

thank you sir


----------



## SD

Gonna do this next week if I dont get any work, jut got some more Pro-GF so I think the two combined will make for some awesome pumpage :laugh: :thumb:

btw just read a study where they used 0.5g/10kg arginine to increase vascularity in heart patients, gave excellent results too so I am gonna up my intake of pro-gf to 1 1/2 scoops as one scoop only has 3g arginine in and at 105 kg I need at least 5g. Thought all you guys could try the 0.5g/10kg arginine formula with this and perhaps tell us how you get on?

SD


----------



## jonti1leg

def giving this a go, starting tomorrow...i'm up for a kick up the **** training wise so this should give me the edge. ouch !! cheers guys, great post


----------



## DRED

i did it for delts and tri,s yesterday and for legs today....

its been while since i had trouble walking after a leg workout...


----------



## jonti1leg

DRED said:


> i did it for delts and tri,s yesterday and for legs today....
> 
> its been while since i had trouble walking after a leg workout...


dred...be interesting to see how you go with this with being in keto...keep the posts coming...you getting bad doms on keto ?


----------



## DRED

jonti1leg said:


> dred...be interesting to see how you go with this with being in keto...keep the posts coming...you getting bad doms on keto ?


i thought i might run out of steam but all is good.....

i do get them but nothing a bit of stretching dont sort out...


----------



## ethos

So what kind of weight do you use for the 7 sets, probably take a week or so to work it out i'd imagine.

Anyone care to post a complete sample routine? I'm keen to give it a go


----------



## 3752

i have detailed my workouts in my log on the shows and pros section mate...tonight is chest

it does take a few workouts to work out the weight you use.....


----------



## SD

Con said:


> The key is the very short rest periods between sets (30 seconds).
> 
> It is a hard program and delivers great pumps.
> 
> I tried it but dont like it because i simply dont like to do pumping work outs.





Con said:


> Last 7 sets the other sets are done at your normal point trying to use heavy weight for your choosen rep range which is recommened 8-12


OMFG no wonder I was so knackered, I did every set with a 30 second rest lmao! all 17 of them. After the quad workout today I felt sick like I had done 20 rep squats :laugh:

Well thank goodness for that, by exercise three I am so pumped up I can't move and have to drop the weight massively ha ha

Ok so all exercises at normal pace, except the last one which is 7 sets, 30 seconds rest between each.

SD


----------



## SD

Are any of the first exercises sets warm ups? or are they all work sets? In the example FST programmes, the compound exercise isnt the first one, I have found this makes me weaker in the compound where I want to be strongest, is there a reason for not putting it first?

thanks

SD


----------



## 3752

the way i have incorporated this style into my workouts is by doing my normal workout normal reps/exercises until my last exercise then perform 7 sets FST-7 style......

another more advanced method of this style is pre-loaded and the re-loaded method..

Preloaded - first exercise performed FST-7 style then 2-3 compound exercises then FST-7 to finish....this is hell on legs 

Re-Loaded - perform 2-3 normal exercises then your last 2 exercises is FST-7 style for example chest it would be Cable - X - Overs then Pec-Dec

have a look at my log as i use all these methods in my training...


----------



## aspiringBB

I've been reading other people's workout logs and kept coming across this FST-7 term - finally took the time to read up on it and it sounds really interesting. Thanks for posting this info. Am definitely going to give it a try.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I will give this a go after my next planned training cycle. Top post. :thumb:


----------



## The Bam

Nice mate, I tell you what did this training for a week, very traumatic on your muscles they need far longer than usual for recovery, it should really be called the ULTIMATE PUMP !!


----------



## BigDom86

i always did a similar thing. just with like 4 ish sets. or say chucks with a partner for biceps.

might have a go at just putting in a 7set one at the end of each body part


----------



## heavyweight

Nice1 :thumb:


----------



## The Bam

what's everyones favorite body parts for fst-7 >? cheers guys


----------



## BigDom86

biceps by far


----------



## 3752

legs


----------



## Goose

Im going to give this a go on my Shoulders/Calves workout!

I understand it says to do lateral raise fst7 for shoulders but would it not work if I finished with Dumbell shoulder press (not that I do) just interested to know whether it would affect them doing fst-7 on DB Shoulder press as a last exercise??


----------



## BigDom86

Goose said:


> Im going to give this a go on my Shoulders/Calves workout!
> 
> I understand it says to do lateral raise fst7 for shoulders but would it not work if I finished with Dumbell shoulder press (not that I do) just interested to know whether it would affect them doing fst-7 on DB Shoulder press as a last exercise??


yeah i just mix it up each time i do a bodypart. eg. i used cable crossovers one time, next time i just used flat bench


----------



## flynnie11

brilliant post pscarb .. i was looking for information on this ,and this post basically told me everything i needed


----------



## Adam_W

With the first few exercises, its recommended that you perform 3-4 sets.

Does this include warm ups? Or are they 3 - 4 working sets post warm up. If not the total number of sets is very high, would this not lead to overtraining?

Also, i remember reading somewhere that the weight should be kept constant each set per exercise?

Is this the case for all exercises, or just the last FST-7 one?


----------



## BigDom86

i just train how i normally train ie dropsets, trisets, rest pause etc. and then just add a fst7 style set at the end when i feel like it


----------



## 3752

FST-7 is added to your existing training routine or replaces the last exercise of your existing routine so your sets/reps stay the same


----------



## flexwright

great post paul, i have been following this training for a few weeks and its intense


----------



## Tasty

Can you just use it for certain bodyparts? Like bi's, tri's and calves for instance.


----------



## Need-valid-info

course you can


----------



## Need-valid-info

i dont wanna miss part 2 so, when will i see it


----------



## jojo82

http://hotfile.com/dl/90083928/fdfc01f/FST-7_Defined.part1.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/90083661/8f87b99/FST-7_Defined.part2.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/90083766/39fcd35/FST-7_Defined.part3.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/90083798/2a918e1/FST-7_Defined.part4.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/90083851/62e20a0/FST-7_Defined.part5.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/90083889/d796dfc/FST-7_Defined.part6.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/90083960/17bcec7/FST-7_Defined.part7.rar.html

PASS: muscle


----------

